# [Extreme-Review] HWLabs Black Ice SR1 im Test



## McZonk (11. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ „Black Ice GTX“ ist den Geeks unter den Wakü-Usern ebenso ein Begriff, wie „TFC XChanger“ oder __„__Thermochill PA“ – allesamt bekannte und beliebte Radiatorserien. Besonders die letzte Beide machten es der Black-Ice-Serie des philippinischen Herstellers __Hardwarelabs__ in letzter Zeit jedoch schwer.  Ende August war es im Hause Hardwarelabs daher Zeit für eine Revolution. Mit Vorstellung der neuen *BlackIce SR1 Radiatoren* soll die Leistungskrone im Silentbetrieb (SR steht hier für Silent Rev) wieder zurück ins eigene Haus wandern. Im heutigen Test muss sich die 240 und 360er Version der neuen Radiatoren beweisen._​Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Caseking für die fixe und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung der Testsamples. Ein weiteres Dankeschön an Aquatuning für die Unterstützung beim Testsystem!​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ *Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

 Impressionen der Testkandidaten
 Technische Daten / Features
 SR1 360
 SR1 240
 
 Testsystem / Testablauf
 Messergebnisse
 Fazit
 Links
*Impressionen der Testkandidaten
*Lieferumfang Fehlanzeige? Die Radiatoren werden in braunen Kartons ohne Aufdruck geliefert. Es liegt lediglich ein Schraubensatz für die Lüfterbefestigung bei. Angesichts der hohen Preise sicherlich ein kleiner Kritikpunkt. So gibt beispielsweise Konkurrent TFC deutlich mehr Beigaben (Lüfterenkopplungen, Anschlüsse, …)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die beiden Testkandidaten verfügen über denselben Aufbau. Abgeschrägte Kanten geben dem Radiator eine schöne Silhoutte. Die Lackierung nennt sich "Carbon-Black" und macht ebenfalls Einiges her. Die Verarbeitung liegt auf extrem hohem Niveau. Unter dem Lack findet sich übrigens ein Rahmen aus relativ leichtem Messing, das eine hohe Stabilität gewährleistet und dabei korossionsbeständig ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Am Ende der großen Vorkammern finden sich wie üblich gängige 1/4"-Gewinde für die Anschlüsse. Die Verschraubungen für die Lüfter sind im eher unüblichen M4-Format gewählt. Lüfterblenden müssen evtl. bearbeitet werden, da sonst M3-Gewinde der Standard sind. Die mitgelieferten Schrauben haben übrigens eine perfekte Ablängung, die Beschädigung der Lamellen verhindert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Ein Blick entlang der beiden Seiten des Radiators offenbart eingebaute Lüftershrouds. Diese sorgen mit 15 mm Tiefe dafür, dass der tote Punkt der Lüfternabe nicht direkt auf den Lamellen liegt und somit die komplette Radiatorfläche vom Luftstrom genutzt wird. HWLabs wählte hierbei die anschlussabgewandte Seite. Was es bringt? Das werden wir nachher in den Messungen sehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Ein weiteres Highlight stellt die Struktur der Kupfer-Lamellen dar. Die Verarbeitung ist exakt und keine Unregelmäßigkeit im Gesamtbild erkennbar. So bewirbt HWLabs den Radiator zu Recht mit dem 9FPI-Feature – exakt 9 (Kühl-)Finnen pro Inch. Ein Ausblick auf sehr gute Leistung bei langsam drehenden Lüftern?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Abschließend noch eine Hand voll Impressionen der Testkandidaten:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*technische Daten / Features
**SR1-360* 

Maße:      397 x 54 x 133 mm (BxHxT)
Material:      Kupfer, Messing
Farbe:      Schwarz
Gewicht:      1.180 g
Anschlüsse:      2x G1/4 Zoll
                                                                                                                                                                                         Lüfterkompatibilität: 3x 120 mm
Lüfterbefestigung:      M4 Gewinde (beidseitig)
genaue Abmessungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Hwlabs.com)​*SR1-240* 

Maße:      277 x 54 x 133 mm (BxHxT)
Material:      Kupfer, Messing
Farbe:      Schwarz
Gewicht:      870 g
Anschlüsse:      2x G1/4 Zoll
                              Lüfterkompatibilität: 2x 120 mm
Lüfterbefestigung:      M4 Gewinde (beidseitig)
genaue Abmessungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Hwlabs.com)
​*Testsystem / Testablauf*Das Testsystem besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Wasserkreislauf:* CPU -> Radiator -> Durchflussmesser -> Pumpe mit AGB und Temperatursensor -> CPU…

  Bei den Radiatoren ist der DeltaT-Wert zwischen Wasser- und Raumtemperatur entscheidend. Er gibt an, wie gut der Radiator das Wasser mit der Raumluft zu kühlen vermag.  Je kleiner diese Differenz also ausfällt, desto besser arbeitet der Radiator. Beide Temperaturen bestimmen wir mit einem K102 Digitalthermometer.

  Die CPU wird solange mit Coredamage belastet, bis sich der Kühlkreislauf im Gleichgewicht befindet. Das heißt: bis sich bei der Wassertemperatur über längere Zeit keine Änderung mehr einstellt. Nun ermitteln wir per K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft die Wasser- und Raumtemperatur und lesen am Aquaero den Durchfluss aus. Dieser Test wird je nach Konstanz der Messwerte mindestens zweimal durchgeführt.
  Mittels Aquaero regeln wir die Yate Loon Lüfter auf fünf (ca. 700), sieben (ca. 900) und zwölf Volt (ca. 1350 UPM), um so die Leistung bei unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen zu ermitteln.*Da beide Seiten des Radiators unterschiedlich sind (wir erinnern uns: die eingebauten Shrouds sind hier gemeint), messen wir beidseitig. Einmal die Shroudseite mit saugenden Lüftern und einmal die normale Seite mit blasenden Lüftern. In dieser Konstellation wird der Radiator gewiss am häufigsten eingesetzt (beispielsweise im Deckel eines Gehäuses). Die Vergleichsradiatoren messen wir nur saugend an der anschlussabgewandten Seite.
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Messergebnisse
*Kommen wir nun also zum spannenden Teil des Tests, den Messergebnissen. Zu Vergleichszwecken lief neben den beiden BlackIce-Radiatoren noch jeweils ein Radiator in selbiger Größe mit. Die Wahl fiel hierbei auf zwei häufig eingesetzte Mainstream-Produkte: Einmal den Magicool 240 und einmal den Airplex 360 von Aquacomputer.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Ein sollte direkt ersichtlich werden: Die sehr weiten Lamellenabstände der beiden HWLabs-Vertreter prädestiniert selbige für den Einsatz mit langsam drehenden Lüftern. So schlägt der SR1 240 shroudseitig den dünnen Airplex 360. Ebenfalls erkennbar sind messbare Vorteile für die Shroudseite.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Im 7 Volt-Modus liefert speziell der SR1 360 ein erstklassig Bild ab. Lediglich sechs Kelvin Differenz zwischen Luft- und Wassertemperatur sind Spitzenwerte, schließlich agieren hier die Yate Loon Lüfter schon sehr leise.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Bei hohen Drehzahlen skalieren die Radiatoren alle recht gut. Allerdings können damit auch die beiden dünnen Kandidaten aufschließen. Hier ist bei den SR1s  der Unterschied zwischen der Shroud- und Normalseite wieder deutlich sichtbar.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Natürlich wollen wir auch noch einen Blick auf den Durchfluss werfen. Schließlich sollen HWLabs SR1-Modelle spezielle für hohen Durchfluss optimiert sein. Dies zeigt sich im Ansatz auch in den Messungen. Der Durchfluss des Kühlkreislaufes ist mit den BlackIce-Radiatoren etwas besser, als mit den beiden Mainstream-Kandidaten. 
​*Fazit*Angesichts fehlender Testkandidaten aus dem High-End-Segment fällt die Einordnung in den Markt etwas schwer. Wer allerdings von einem Mainstreamradiator, im ungünstigsten Fall auch noch in der dünnen Version, wie bei uns, ein Upgrade plant, macht mit den BlackIce-SR1-Modellen aus dem Hause HWLabs nichts falsch. Speziell Silentfreaks werden auf ihre Kosten kommen, denn mit langsam drehenden Lüftern fühlen sich die Radiatoren der SR1-Serie am wohlsten. 

Der Preis von derzeit 109,90 Eur (SR1 360) respektive 89,90 Eur (SR1 240)fällt zwar hoch aus, aber das Featureset und vor allem die hervorragende Verarbeitung machen diesen wieder wett. Der Lieferumfang könnte allerdings etwas besser ausfallen.*Pro:*


 Sehr gute Leistung bei langsam drehenden Lüftern
 Shrouds eingearbeitet
 erstklassige Verarbeitung
*Contra:*


 M4-Schrauben - evtl. Arbeiten an der Blende/Gehäuse nötig
 Lieferumfang
*Links
*HWLabs BlackIce SR1 Special bei Caseking
SR1 240 bei Caseking
SR1 360 bei Caseking
HWLabs Homepage​


----------



## McZonk (30. Oktober 2009)

Bilderpost


----------



## McZonk (7. November 2009)

Bilder, Bilder


----------



## McZonk (7. November 2009)

Test geht online, viel Spass beim Lesen!


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. November 2009)

Klasse Test!


----------



## puruq (7. November 2009)

Bei dem 360 sind die T Werte bei 900 RPM um einiges besser als bei dem RX360 oder dem Thermochill. 

>Schönes Review


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. November 2009)

@puruq du kannst verschiedene Tests nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen. 

Aber trotzdem toller Test.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (7. November 2009)

Wirklich schönes Review. Vielleicht werd ich den bei meiner kommenden Wakü benutzen


----------



## puruq (7. November 2009)

> @puruq du kannst verschiedene Tests nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen.


 
Direkt nicht das stimmt.


----------



## der8auer (7. November 2009)

Schönes Review  Da weiß man auch warum man so viel Geld für die Radis bezahlt  Vorallem den Aufbau der Lamellen finde ich genial!


----------



## McZonk (8. November 2009)

Thx@all.

@der8auer: richtig, die Struktur ist wirklich Innovativ und auch recht gut unterwegs, wie wir gesehen haben


----------



## nemetona (8. November 2009)

Schöner Test 

Damit gibt es nun empfehlenswerte BlackIce-Radis für Silentliebhaber, auch wenn der Preis recht hoch ist.

Ich werde sie beim nächsten Update der Beispielkonfigurationen mit berücksichtigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2009)

Weiß jemand, ob davon auch ne Slim-Variante kommen wird?
Dank überbreite sollten die BI ja eigentlich immer nen leichten Vorteil gegenüber ansonsten identischen Konkurrenten haben und die Verarbeitung ist auch ein Argument - aber mein Pläne laufen eher auf 25 denn 30mm hinaus...


----------



## McZonk (8. November 2009)

Überbreite ist doch relativ - hier sind ja 15mm Shrouds drin 

Afaik ist die Reihe aber bereits komplett und Slimvarianten sind hier nicht angedacht. Solltest mal Oliver dazu befragen, der wird dir das gewiss sagen können.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. November 2009)

mit 25-30mm wäre der SR1 bei gleichen Lamellenabstand nicht mehr so effektiv.  Aber nein ich weis nicht ob es eine SR1 Slim Variante rauskommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2009)

Nuja.
Man kann sich ja einen Kompromiss einfallen lassen - die BI Xtreme kamen afaik auch mit einem etwas anderen Abstand daher, als die normalen, haben aber die Grundcharakteristik der Serie beibehalten.


@McZonk: Breite<>Dicke 
Shrouds haben mit ersterem nicht zu tun. (sind aber natürlich ne Katastrophe für letztere  )


----------



## McZonk (9. November 2009)

Okay, dann war es gestern etwas spät für mich. Breite und Tiefe sind übrigens immer relativ und im Auge des Betrachters 

BTW: So überbreit ist er doch garnicht. Das ist im Schnitt meist nur ein halber bis maximal ein Centimeter mehr.


----------



## On/OFF (9. November 2009)

Finde auch daß die Lamellen sehr innovative sind. Der Radi hat sehr gute Leistungen. Aber ich denke durch die Lamellen ist er bestimmt ein sehr guter Staubfänger ( nicht gleich falsch verstehn), und schnell zu.

Frage : auf dem Bild mit dem Zoomausschnitt , sind das wo die feinen Lamellen dran sind die Rohre bzw zusammengedrückte Rohre wie eine Elipse ( Elipse ist wohl der falsche Ausdruck) , aber ihr wisst schon was ich meine.


----------



## McZonk (18. November 2009)

On/OFF schrieb:


> Aber ich denke durch die Lamellen ist er bestimmt ein sehr guter Staubfänger ( nicht gleich falsch verstehn), und schnell zu.


Da gibt es aber imho bei Radiatoren mit geringerem Lamellenabstand mehr Probleme. 


On/OFF schrieb:


> Frage : auf dem Bild mit dem Zoomausschnitt , sind das wo die feinen Lamellen dran sind die Rohre bzw zusammengedrückte Rohre wie eine Elipse ( Elipse ist wohl der falsche Ausdruck) , aber ihr wisst schon was ich meine.


ja, das sind die Flüssigkeitsführenden Kammern/Rohre/Tubes, wie auch immer du es nennen willst.


----------



## scamps (24. November 2009)

schöner Test  

wobei der Thermochill oder RX als Referenz im Sandwich interessant gewesen wären ...


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (29. November 2009)

Sehr schön gemacht McZonk, 

Ich brauch unbedingt nen stärkeren Radiator, aber der Preis von dem Teil hindert mich ein wenig daran mich zu entscheiden. Für den Preis bekommt man ja schon bald nen PKW Kühler


----------



## Black_PC (16. Oktober 2010)

Super Review, sehr schöne Bilder.


----------

